# Rabbitry "Business" : "What makes someone a professional breeder?"



## TinysMom (Aug 7, 2009)

I had a pm earlier this week that I've been delaying responding to because I really needed to think about it some. I'm putting it out here because I would like to hear from other breeders (and even non-breeders) what makes someone a professional breeder.

I asked this question of Art and he said, "Easy...they get paid for what they do.."

Ha ha. Even backyard breeders get paid...

I have some thoughts on this I'll share in another post - but I figured it would be nice for folks to chime in...


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Aug 7, 2009)

Well I will in depth explain what I think a professional breeder is Well for starters, it is not, I repeat is not the amount of time you have been raising rabbits. I beleive a "professional breeder is someone who cares about where their animals are going, their futures & their quality of life. 

Secondly a professional to me is someone who takes the time to make sure all of their animals are healthy & has good type & is as close to the standard as possible before using it for breeding at all. I also think breeders should breed for tempermant. 

AlsoI do not think the number of animals in anyway says you are professional. Say you are at a show, Breeder A may have a small rabbitry of about 15 holes & Breeder B may have a rabbitry of 150 holes. Breeder A may just take home a BIS, while breeder B comes in last place with all of his animals. So you could be a big or small rabbitry and be professional but that is not always the case.

I also think that breeders who are professional look the rabbits over thoroughly before breeding or showing. They also isolate their animalsto prevent disease aswell as not allowing people in the rabbitry. 

That is my view on professional breeders. There are VERY few professional breeders out there (I'm definitly not one, not even close :expressionless). Professional's to me are not know it alls either. Professional's are there to help new breeders and to give advice & not preaching & being a know it all. Just my personal opinion. Would love to see what other's have to say :biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 7, 2009)

Here are the thoughts I came up with after thinking about this for a long time. Please remember though - they are only MY OPINIONS...and opinions are like feet...we all have them...some stink...and some should be kept covered at all times! 

When I think of "professional" anything - I think of someone like a doctor or lawyer or accountant - basically - someone who has some sort of higher education to make them qualified for their field. Here are some of the things professionals of that sort all have in common...


They've received some sort of "higher education" usually under instructors.
To me - a breeder can do that by being mentored by another breeder or studying on their own and discussion their "self-education" with others to see if they understand correctly.

A professional is usually a member of one or more "professional" organizations which have a sense of accountability and education. For instance...a doctor will be a member of the American Medical Association (AMA) and complaints can be filed against them if need be...but they have a code of ethics to live up to.
A breeder can do this by being a member of ARBA and the offical club for their breed. I would hope that they would continue to educate themselves with the materials available for members.

When I visit a professional - I expect to see them using "up to date" equipment. An accountant who used only an adding machine (no computer) or a doctor who used equipment from the 1970's....would not be reassuring to me. 
I expect breeders to have the equipment they need to tattoo their bunnies - medical supplies to take care of the basics (and some knowledge on that).
In addition - I expect to see a certain "quality" of rabbit from them. I don't want them telling me something is show if it is brood quality but not show quality. I also want them to be able to discuss the standard for their breed and let me know how they feel their rabbit(s) meet that standard. 
It helps if they have goals for their herd too and know what they are working on....for instance - I always told people that my lionhead herd needed help with bigger manes and with a less narrow head and ESPECIALLY smaller ears. That was the current breeding goals I had when I quit - because I'd gotten nice rears and body type and color.

I also will ask around about a breeder sometimes - to see what their reputation is like. I do it very quietly..just "I'm looking at a rabbit from X...what do you think?" Trust me....breeders talk and they will share their own (and other's experiences).

With that said - if I am asked about a breeder - and I've heard stuff but not experienced it - I will say something like, "You might want to talk to X" - but I won't talk negative about them....most of the time. If someone has really messed with other breeders and me - I might suggest another breeder instead...but I really don't want to mess with someone's reputation - BUT - I will check out the reputation of others.

I also believe a breeder should have their breeding stock registered with ARBA and that makes a difference to me. Why? Because if that rabbit was able to be registered - that means that at that time the rabbit had no disqualifications and was shown to be fully purebred. Of course - with lionheads that wasn't an issue (yet) - but I think it is worth the small fee to get the rabbits registered. 

Those are my thoughts...but I'd love to continue to hear what others think!


----------



## sheandg (Aug 7, 2009)

This was a question I had to write a report on in a photography class in college about what is professionalism. Like in photography there are many people who buy some nice equipment and print up biz cards and call themselves pro photogs. You don't have to go to school to become a "pro" photog.

I guess it would be like someone getting a doe and a buck and start breeding without any knowledge on what they are doing. I think knowledge and research is so important and having the passion in what you are doing. 

I know with this "hobby"/ passion/ job/ life...whatever you want to call it....there is a lot of learning as you go because there isn't a college course in becoming a pro rabbitry. I think ongoing learning and becoming involved with groups and shows to expand the knowledge is important. Reading as much as you can get your paws on too.

I am a trained hair stylist and what I learned 15 years ago in school is probably different than what they are learning now and I take seminars/clesses to keep up dated with the trends and tricks of the trade. 

That is like rabbits I know the breed standard for say a french lop ( any rabbit) 20 years ago is probably not the same exact standard judges are looking for in todays rabbits. As the breeds improve the standard of quality's bar has been raised.

I think being a pro is

putting the rabbits first, their health and well being
striving for the breed standard and truly knowing what that means
treating other breeders/customers with respect and informing them on rabbit care if they are new to rabbits. 
being a member to the groups and getting involved with other breeders
going to shows and entering your rabbits to get a judge's pro opinion so you know you are on the right track to breeding good quality rabbits
being organized with paperwork on the biz side of this industry...I hate going to a show and wanting to buy a rabbit and the breeder not having the paperwork/pedigree....(you brought the rabbit to sell come on!! It is like a plumber showing up to your house without his tools
having the correct tools to do your job...the right cage sizes,grooming, tatooing,meds,balanced diet.


there really are a lot of aspects to this "hobby" some are in it to make a quick buck, some are in it for the pure joy, some are in it for the challenge/competition so I guess there can be so many different answers but this is my opinion on the subject.


----------



## Baby Juliet (Aug 7, 2009)

A pro rabbit breeder is one who makes a living rabbit ranching. The others breed as a hobby. Some have better standards than others but it's still a hobby.


----------



## Erins Rabbits (Aug 7, 2009)

To me, a proffesional is someone who makes a living off of their rabbits. The big meat breeders back east, etc. Backyard breeders, in some case. You make a profit/are paid for it? You're technically a professional. 

Being a professional has nothing to do with quality of care in my book. Why should it?

*"proÂ·fesÂ·sionÂ·al*[prÅ fÃ©shÉn'l, prÅ fÃ©shnÉl, prÉ fÃ©shÉn'l]
_adj_
*following occupation as paid job: *engaged in an occupation as a paid job rather than as a hobby "

That's the definition in my dictionary. It's not a matter of opinion; it's a matter of profits.


----------



## Karlie (Aug 7, 2009)

in my oppinioun a pro rabbitry is someone who..
*Cares for their rabbits properly and puts their health and saftey first.
*Breeds by the standard and has top-quality rabbits
*is knowledgable about what they do and their breed and rabbits in general.
*do not rush into doing something without finding out the proper way first.

Will add later.. this takes some thinking :]


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 8, 2009)

_Professional Breeder_ to me means the following:
First and foremost; They understand their ethical responsibility of ensuring their animals well-being. Meaning they provide their mental and physical needs. Just like how I would expect my Doctor, Dentist, or other type of professional to provide to my mental and physical needs when I'm in their care. 

They are knowledgeable on the ARBA standards of the breed(s) they have chosen and have registered/registrable animals that are up to par with said standards. Ultimately their goal is to improve the breed.

They have extensive knowledge of showing and breeding. I also expect them to be very reputable. 

I expect them to balance scientific knowledge with their own professional judgment.

They must have a great understanding of rabbit anatomy and behavior.
Professional to me doesn't mean how much income them make, it means they have specialized educational training which they either achieved from mentoring under highly experienced breeders or they are self educated. To me professional means more specialized and educated in breeding.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Aug 8, 2009)

I wouldn't call anyone a professional breeder...I'm not even sure what that is meant to imply. People who raise rabbits for show are hobby breeders because their rabbit business is a hobby meant for enjoyment.

No money comes out, but they put money into their hobby just as you would if you were a snowboarder, a scrapbooker, or a quilter.

Anyone who has a good knowledge and understanding of rabbits, breeding, showing, etc. is what we call a reputable breeder. This is because they're knowledgable in what they're doing and have long-term and short-therm goals that help them stay on a track to success. In other words, they aren't just throwing rabbits in a pen and posting a bunny ad on craigslist.

So all in all, I'm not sure that 'professional breeder' is even a term often heard in the show world. Professional would generally refer to a large commercial breeder, but would not imply knowledge or superior care. In my opinon, it actually implies the exact opposite!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Aug 8, 2009)

First let me say I am not a breeder of anything.

But I am a big avicate of education of breeding anything. 

My first thought of make makes a good breeder is there not breeding for money. BYB breed strictly for the money. I think a breeder should care about every pet or show bun that they birth. I also think that a breeder should stand behind there babys even 7 years later if that is the case. 

I think a breeder should kow a lot about there breeed or field a breeeds like what to breed to what what blood lines that sort of thing. 

I think a breeder should care about the new owner do reseach. Like some shelters do. Especially if it is only pet quality. 

I hope this helps

I also think a breeder should have evry bun vet checked or if they are confident in there abilitys cause I know some people wuth big operations cant take every bun to the vet.


----------



## Bunnymom,K (Aug 8, 2009)

I would never consider anyone a "Professional Breeder". There are Responsible Breeders- those who focus on the overall quality and health of the animals they raise. Are well educated (and still willing to learn) and willing to help educate others. They are ethical in their treatment of their animals and take responsibility for the welfare of every animal they produce.

Then there are the Back Yard Breeders- these people are typically fall into one of two categories- ignorant and irresponsible. Those that are ignorant are the ones that simply 'don't know anybetter' these are the parents that breed a pet so their kids can have "see the miracle of birth" or were always told "it's better to let them have on litter". The irresponsible ones are those people who know better- but don't care because they want to make try and make a quick buck off of an animal even if the animals they are producing aren't healthy or to any breed standard. The so called "puppy mill" breeders fall into this category.

Then we come to the commercial breeders- these are the 'companies' that breed large amounts of animals for either meat or pet store sales. These breeders often have purebred or registered animals- but really put no more effort or expense than needed to keep them healthy or to ensure healthy offspring. Commercial breeders are adequate in the care and housing of their animals- based on what the laws say is required.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 8, 2009)

I believe that what makes someone a professional breeder is: 

1. First and foremost how long you have been breeding/showing rabbits. You can't just wake up one day, breed your rabbits and suddenly be a "professional". It takes time to work towards getting top-quality animals, and I think that that really shows you are professional if you have been raising/showing for several, several years in order to get where you are. It's just like athletes - they work extremely hard to get to professional levels, and it can take a long, long time. 

2. Someone who has top-quality stock. They don't breed "just to see what they get". They take their time to chose animals to breed that will limit any faults/DQs, making the rabbits closer to the breed standard. Pro breeders should work to meet or exceed the standards, but also be improving their rabbits, knowing what faults their current rabbits have and trying to breed them out. 

3. Someone who is showing at the top levels, but they still have room for improvement. Whether it be their lines, their rabbits, etc. 

4. Someone who is well known, respected and responsible. A professional breeder should be one whom is well known in the rabbit world; other breeders respect them and their opinionsand they are also responsible with the care of their rabbits.

5. Respecting others opinions; acting in a professional manner and not freaking out when they are listening/reacting to one others' opinions. 

6. Someone who is willing to take advice as well as give it. Even though a professional is a 'professional' they still should be able to hear what others have to say. 

So, those are my opinions on what I think makes a professional breeder.  

Emily


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 8, 2009)

I think it is very important to remember that there are multiple definitions of any given term, depending on the context.

In reference to the comments that a profession just means that you get paid for doing something, rather than doing it as a hobby, I would offer this comparison:

You visit a guy who opens his kitchen drawer, gets out an old box cutter, some kleenex, and a bottle of liquor. He pours you a drink, and you sit and sip for a moment. He then proceeds to slash a wart off your toe. You pay him $10 and leave. 

Is he a professional?

In comparison, you could go to an office where a man in a white coat greets you. In his office is a diploma on his wall. He summons his assistant, who brings a tray of highly specialized, sterile surgical equipment into the room. You are given a shot of local anesthetic, and the man proceeds to slice the wart off your toe. Some stitches , a prescription note, and a followup appt later, you pay your bill and leave.

Is he a professional?

Are both not professional doctors, using the bare "makes money at it" definition? Both are paid, and rely on their work as the sole source of income.

Here is a short list of criterion from academia, used to determine a *professional in the context of business*:
*A**cademic qualifications* - a doctoral or law degree - i.e., university college/institute.
*Expert and specialised knowledge in field* which one is practising professionally.[6]
*Excellent manual/practical and literary skills *in relation to profession.[7]
*High quality work i*n (examples): creations, products, services, presentations, consultancy, primary/other research, administrative, marketing or other work endeavours.
*A high standard of professional ethics, behaviour and work activities while carrying out one's profession *(as an employee, self-employed person, career, enterprise, business, company, or partnership/associate/colleague, etc).
*Reasonable work moral and motivation*. Having interest and desire to do a job well as well as holding* positive attitude *towards the profession are important elements in attaining a high level of professionalism.[8}
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Professional :* note the references at the bottom of the page.*.. this is in professional in the context of business.



A very good explanation of the concepts of _profession, professional, professionalism_ can be found here, from the State of Texas: http://www.tsl.state.tx.us/ld/tutorials/professionalism/prof.html

Based on the above references, I would conclude that it is indeed appropriate to suggest that someone can become a professional breeder, in the sense that they can fulfill all of these requirements...If so, they could use breeding as a sole source of income and still be considered a professional.

*However, *I feel it is imperative that _all breeders_ conduct themselves with *professionalism *(fulfilling the requirements listed above).

My 2 pennies, any way


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 8, 2009)

What a great link Autumn...I may print that last one up and put it on my wall where it talks about the characteristics of a professional.

I think it is neat that we can all have such differing opinions and get along so well and have discussions like this.

No wonder I love this place so much sometimes...


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 8, 2009)

Here's that specific link: http://www.tsl.state.tx.us/ld/tutorials/professionalism/characteristics.html


----------



## j3000 (Aug 11, 2009)

I have to put my two cents in here. 5 Years ago I was a reptile breeder. (I had to stop because I sold off my breeding stock to buy my wife and kids there dream home). Anyways before I started breeding I went all over the great lake region looking at breeders to buy my starting stock. I checked out everyone from small time hobbyist to full reptile ranches. And what I did I took the best and worst Ideas I saw and placed them into my new business. Saw the mistakes they were making and tried not to run into those and took the good ideas and used those. A breeder in my opinion is a person that knows the animal better then they now themselves or the breed of the animal who is ready to answer all your questions, regardless how far out there they are. who only concern is the animal happiness and the happiness of the customer there have been a few dozen times that I refused to sell a animal to a person because they weren't knowledgeable enough or wasn't ready for the responsibility for certain animals. Of course I was in-it to make money but the animal always came first to me.


----------

